
Apple, Set to Move to Its Spaceship, Should Try More Moonshots - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/05/technology/apple-set-to-move-to-its-spaceship-should-try-more-moonshots.html?ref=topics&_r=0
======
PaulHoule
Nope... Apple is too profitable, and even if they do hit the moon it can't be
as profitable as phones that are propped up by rent-seeking spectrum owners.

It's a big part of the puzzle behind the "Atlas Shrugged" scenario we have
where profitable companies pile up cash that they don't invest.

Even if Apple can greatly expand it's revenue with a "moonshot", it will be
perceived as lower quality revenue if the margin is less, so shareholder value
will decline.

